# Grip Curiousity



## WhitBri (Jan 30, 2007)

They use the stock grips. The so called torque less grips that sit on bearing are a gimmick. If you have that much trouble torqueing the bow that grip will just add inconsistency which will be just as bad. Most target bow grips are basically flat and square riser


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oldpro888 (Dec 31, 2010)

Yep a gimmick. I can pick up a bow and NEVER have a left or right change, so can any other good shooter. I remember when I first started it could differ from day to day. Torque and left to right is a non issue with proper form, the arrow ALWAYS goes where it was when you release it


----------



## Lank Thompson (Jun 20, 2011)

Due to a wrist injury I was having trouble with not torquing the bow after I fired a few shots and was fatigued (which came on quick). I bought a death grip and it allowed me to grip the bow in a way that I had zero torque and not hurt/tire my wrist too fast. Now that it is better I am shooting again without the death grip and catch myself grabbing the bow incorrectly on occasion. Do they work? Absolutely. Is it a good way to correct bad form? Nope, bad form will still cause other problems to surface.


----------

